# Titoli nobiliari - maiuscolo o minuscolo?



## Dulcinea

Ciao a tutti,
mi dicono che i titoli nobiliari vanno scritti in maiuscolo, ma il dizionario dice il contrario (anche se su google trovo risultati discordanti).

Forse si usa la maiuscola quando la parola viene scritta da sola e minuscola quando accompagna il nome della persona? (Es: ho parlato con il Conte vs. Ho parlato con il conte Odescalchi).

Voi cosa dite?


----------



## Bigiù

Ciao Dulcinea,
se si tratta di un testo del passato, quando i titoli nobiliari avevano valore, forse si può usare anche la maiuscola, ma se si tratta di qualcosa di contemporaneo,essendo "non riconosciuti" in Italia, io li scriverei con la minuscola.


----------



## lily57

Sarà che già trovo assurdo che in un paese in cui la monarchia è abolita da un bel po' si continuino ad usare titoli nobiliari, ma in ogni caso non mi è parso mai di vedere nei giornali la maiuscola! Per cui io direi "Ho parlato con il conte Odescalchi"


----------



## Sabrine07

Li scriverei in minuscolo, senza dubbio e, facendo mente locale, ricordo averli visti solo in minuscolo, anche quando la parola è scritta da sola. Concordo con Beelebi; se si trattasse di un testo antico, potrebbe essere ammessa la maiuscola.


----------



## MOMO2

lily57 said:


> Sarà che già trovo assurdo che in un paese in cui la monarchia è abolita da un bel po' si continuino ad usare titoli nobiliari, ma in ogni caso non mi è parso mai di vedere nei giornali la maiuscola! Per cui io direi "Ho parlato con il conte Odescalchi"


 
Dal 1948 non è più necessario porsi il problema!
Comunque sul Devoto Oli i titoli sono in minuscolo. Secondo me si può pensare che 
"un signore che passava di lì "sta a "il Signor Odescalchi passava di lì"
come
"un conte dalle brache onte" sta a "Conte Roberto, come sta oggi?"
Cioè se il conte è uno qualsiasi, usiamo il minuscolo. Se il conte (come pure il Signor Tal d' Tali) invece è conosciuto allora usiamo il maiuscolo.
Ad alcuni da ancora fastidio non essere chiamati "conti" o "marchesi" ma la Costituzione parla chiaro.  A proposito: LEGGIAMOLA. Come dice la "Pubblicità Progresso": " La Costituzione compie 60 anni. Il miglior regalo che possiamo farle è leggerla!"


----------



## Dulcinea

Ringrazio tutti per le risposte. Allora minuscolo.


----------



## herik82

Salve a tutti,
da giorni sono nel dubbio per quanto riguarda le maiuscole nei nomi di locazioni geografiche e nei titoli nobiliari.

Ad esempio:

...quindi Ser Baubau era divenuto Lord di Cascate d'Argento.

oppure

...quindi ser Baubau era divenuto lord di Cascate d'argento.

Chiedo scusa per l'ignoranza palesata, ma leggendo ho trovato la questione trattata in entrambi i modi e volevo capire quale fosse il più consono.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Il titolo inglese prima del nome si scrive maiuscolo (Lord Byron, Sir Thomas More). La grafia "Ser" è usata solo nei romanzi e nei videogiochi di genere _fantasy_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA*: Anche se ahimè non dovrebbe essercene bisogno, ricordo a tutti che in un forum denominato SOLO ITALIANO si discute SOLO della lingua italiana e di conseguenza SOLO dei titoli nobiliari ITALIANI.


----------



## VogaVenessian

MOMO2 said:


> Dal 1948 non è più necessario porsi il problema!
> ....
> " La Costituzione compie 60 anni. Il miglior regalo che possiamo farle è leggerla!"


65! Dalla promulgazione, 1 gennaio 48, sono 65! *E* non li dimostra!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Paul! I titoli qui citati sono però usati, intradotti, in italiano, quindi fanno parte intergrante della nostra lingua (li puoi trovare infatti nei dizionari italiani; vedi Treccani ad esempio: lord e sir). Trovo pertanto lecito domandarsi in un forum italiano come scriverne l'iniziale. Non concordi?


----------



## MaDF

VogaVenessian said:


> 65! Dalla promulgazione, 1 gennaio 48, sono 65! È non li dimostra!


 forse volevi dire "e non li dimostra"


----------



## Sempervirens

Dulcinea said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi dicono che i titoli nobiliari vanno scritti in maiuscolo, ma il dizionario dice il contrario (anche se su google trovo risultati discordanti).
> 
> Forse si usa la maiuscola quando la parola viene scritta da sola e minuscola quando accompagna il nome della persona? (Es: ho parlato con il Conte vs. Ho parlato con il conte Odescalchi).
> 
> Voi cosa dite?



Minuscolizza quei nomi che a te paiono pomposi e _maiuscolizza_ i nomi che ti sembrano umili. Questo potrebbe essere un mio consiglio. Oppure ti devi rifare da una parte e vagliare la tendenza d'uso. 

Saluti

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

VogaVenessian said:


> 65! Dalla promulgazione, 1 gennaio 48, sono 65! *E* non li dimostra!


Ciao Voga,
Certo sono 65, ma per Momo a quel tempo non potevano che essere 60.

@Herik (Ciao e benvenuto su WRF): nelle locazioni località geografiche è corretta la maiuscola, tipo: Cortina d'Ampezzo, Ascoli Piceno, San Giuliano Milanese, Zelo Buon Persico, Castelfranco Veneto, ecc...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@ Herik e Dragon (ciao):
*Località*, non "locazioni", geografiche. Il secondo in italiano significa "affitto" (link). Oppure è usato in informatica in riferimento ad elementi di memoria del computer (link).


----------



## dragonseven

Connie Eyeland said:


> @ Herik e Dragon (ciao):
> *Località*, non "locazioni", geografiche. Il secondo in italiano significa "affitto" (link). Oppure è usato in informatica in riferimento ad elementi di memoria del computer (link).


Ciao Connie
Pardon. Sì certo, è vero. Che errore madornale nel leggerlo non ci ho fatto caso e lo l'*h*o trascritto. Grazie mille per avermelo fatto notare.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Dragon...





> lo l'ho trascritto


 (Dev'essere il caldo!)


----------



## dragonseven

Connie Eyeland said:


> Dragon... (Dev'essere il caldo!)


Sì, sono proprio cotto; e non solo in senso lato... Grazie!


----------



## dejudicibus

Dipende dal contesto. Se stai scrivendo un romanzo ambientato in un'epoca in cui i titoli avevano un loro valore, DEVI usare il maiuscolo. In questo caso la Costituzione italiana non c'entra nulla. Stessa cosa se stai scrivendo in italiano un romanzo di narrativa fantastica.


----------

